# Show off your goofy pictures



## konathegsd

I didn't see a thread like this, but forgive me if this is a duplicate. 
Post pictures of your gsd's being goofy!!
I will start.


----------



## Leon big boy

Nice Topic! I have my Leon biting my slipper as one month old and now, one year old.


----------



## KaiserAus

Kaiser "helping" to bring in the grocery shopping


----------



## lifeofdogs

Rixton having a splash


----------



## bkernan

Not sure I know what any of you are talking about - I am not goofy or absurd in any way.


----------



## konathegsd

Haha great pictures so far! I love seeing the goofy side of a german shepherd.


----------



## Jenny720

Great photos they are a bunch of hams. Luna does not have a goofy side - sweet yes! -max has more of a goof ball side to him a big ham. A photo of Max posing in a foam of sea bubbles. My daughter took this photo of Max playing the saddest dog in the world face hoping to get some turkey from my son. I think it is his saddest acting face yet. We are still trying to figure out what caused that creepy reflection in the water bottle.


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Big doof!


----------



## El_rex

Nothing's wrong with a bit of a dog on the couch...


----------



## Jenny720

Cute photos!!!! Yes they sure like to air it out lol! Max our male like to lay on his back and Luna will sit on his chest and they play bite the face. They are both crazy. My son made this video-
https://youtu.be/ftpwdtPLD6I


----------



## Steve Strom

Doc's finish from his BH.


----------



## Femfa

When someone catches you getting into trouble:









After a hard day of playing fetch:









We try not to let all the compliments get to her head, but they seem to get to her ears... :









All pool noodles need to be rescued:


----------



## Steve Strom

Kinda like her pool's had to grow to keep up with her ears? Lol.


----------



## Femfa

Hahaha I'm still hoping one day she'll grow into those giant sound catching pillars!


----------



## Arathorn II

*Smells just like rose petals*

He would later completely destroy these old slippers


----------



## Arathorn II

*Big sister, little brother*

Your tail makes a nice pillow


----------



## siggysue

Sasha, being bashfull ? or most likely an itchy forehead. ?


----------



## GSD Owned

Sleeping Beatrix


----------



## Jenny720

Somebodys been sleeping in my bed!!! Max and my son who is sleeping a bad cold away. Max is such a nut!


----------



## bodhibo

Wish I could capture more of this goofball's moments! They happen so quickly.


----------



## Leon big boy

Here leon is in the pool and kicks the water with his paw to keep Lady away! :grin2:


----------



## DaniCh07

Over the last couple years there have been so many moments haha


----------



## dogfaeries

Carly is rarely goofy, but she has her moments...


----------



## dogfaeries

Goofy, or just really bad manners? That dog will be the death of me. Yes, I'm talking about Scarlet!


----------



## Voltereite

The way that little Yuri fell asleep the first night that he got to come home with me @8Weeks 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lisamombasa

My girl timber being goofy


----------



## wolfebergk9

Long-coat critters


----------



## Jenny720

This silly boy can always make me smile! https://flic.kr/p/ZcFoMU


----------



## Larod213

Our Ava being a goof!


----------



## Stormy

Such a goof


----------



## Kalie92

Ghost at 3 months, 3 1/2 and the day we brought her home (3 months/12Weeks)


----------



## Steve Strom

dogfaeries said:


> Goofy, or just really bad manners? That dog will be the death of me. Yes, I'm talking about Scarlet!


Ha, I just realized your under all that. You should have got a Shih Tzu if you wanted a lap dog.


----------



## dogfaeries

Steve Strom said:


> Ha, I just realized your under all that. You should have got a Shih Tzu if you wanted a lap dog.




LOL! Actually that’s my 17 year old niece. When I looked up from the couch and saw that, I yelled “hey, make her get down!” She just patted her and said “she’s fine”. Good grief!


----------



## Evohog

Blake, the first day I started training with him.


----------



## GSD Owned

Lap puppy


----------



## wolfebergk9

@ 15 months old


----------



## wolfebergk9

@ 10 months old


----------



## pashana

6 months.


----------



## pashana

The best pic for ever.... Eyes...OMG.


----------



## Jenny720

A few winters ago Max loosing a snow ball fight he likes to take it out on my tree when be gets frustrated -it is a pine tree so lucky no hard branches so I do not have to worry about him getting impaled. I?m already preparing myself for winter- Luna just stealing max?s ball and waiting for him to try to grab it. she loves to taunt him. It must be because she was the only girl and had all brothers - lol!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Steve Strom said:


> [iurl="http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=450042&stc=1&d=1507254615"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Doc's finish from his BH.


he looks like he is clicking his heels lol


----------



## Steve Strom

Thecowboysgirl said:


> he looks like he is clicking his heels lol


He's looking for his Red Ruby Slippers under my arm. Some people use a ball, we're a little different.


----------



## Jenny720

Well I sure don?t blame him - ruby red slippers are sure hard to find lol!!!!


----------



## RuthArt

Christmas morning, my sister came to visit. I didn't realize she had
left some packages under the tree. Wiena must have smelled her
scent on them and decided to open them up!!

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## car2ner

for a short while anyhow


----------



## Davefrida

After I stopped the belly rub ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Great pictures everyone!


Our boy L O V E S the water!

















Moms


----------



## wolfy dog

Steve Strom said:


> Ha, I just realized your under all that. You should have got a Shih Tzu if you wanted a lap dog.


Ha, ha, I never saw you either and I thought it was already funny. Good looking dog!


----------



## CastorTheSableGSD

Its never boring when Castor is around?


----------



## wolfy dog

We all have such awesome dogs!!!! I love seeing these pictures.


----------



## Nekro

Halloween... Georgie


----------



## RuthArt

Nekro....totally cute and scary!!

My dirty girl
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## RuthArt

Wiena was very aware of what we watched on TV, here she is watching
herself at puppy class. We watched nature programs too, she was
aware of such animals as bear, dogs and big animals and would always 
bark like she was protecting us.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## camperbc

Our always goofy yet photogenic Sheba.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Jenny720

All great photos I?m a big photo hound lol!!! 

This was one of the Christmas photos I took last year. I was looking back on photos and had to laugh. We had Luna for a month and at the time our chihuahua was still not comfortable sitting to close to Luna as it takes him awhile to warm up. He was just not comfortable sitting in the middle and Max knew it just looking at his face to hurry up and take the photo ....please lol!!!!!! A great girls rule photo. I had to re organize them. The second to last photo was the space topper was comfortable with out new pup Luna. Last photo this years halloween photo!


----------



## Arathorn II

I dont think he likes clowns!


----------



## Steve Strom

Sneaking a couple of kisses. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Apex1

He has been learning from the cats.


----------



## Kelly.m

Here's delta smiling at the camara


----------



## Nekro

RuthArt said:


> Nekro....totally cute and scary!!


Not one kid/ family came to the house this Halloween, I think the rain kept everyone away.:frown2:


----------



## DeniseS

My Mia trying the patience of Max. Mia is just a clown.


----------



## Jenny720

I finally got a photo of them doing this the other day. Max likes to play laying down. He will roll on his back and Luna likes to sit on him and Luna likes to pin him down this make Luna the most happy lol!and they bite each other?s faces.


----------



## konathegsd

Great pictures so far!! 

Have another one for you guys


----------



## RuthArt

oh, I think we need a thread on "how long is that tongue"!!


----------



## silentbob1981

I finally have one!


----------



## RuthArt

my girl, she just wanted to know what the cats were doing!! (this was before I got my tuxedo cats, who didn't like her after they grew up)

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Kalie92

Goofy ghost


----------



## HopeforGermanshepherds

Only one I got


----------



## Armistice

Lol, what


----------



## cdwoodcox

I couldn't find any Goofy ones. But how about really happy.


----------



## Jenny720

Luna and Max having fun with my twin nephews. They were on the clock that day. A hard days work. Happy and Goofy although maybe more goofy.


----------



## Solamar

Think she claimed the couch...


----------



## GSD Owned

Mommas girl and people watching so they don't steal their truck


----------



## car2ner

With much of the craziness I hear about in the news, I find refuge in going out and working /playing with my dogs. Thank God for our dogs.


----------



## Jenny720

Yes I don’t know what I would do with out my dogs. They are always up for anything i throw at them to make me happy. Hee hee some xmas fun! There antlers did not come in yet. I had to make this quick my little guy started to freeze!


----------



## konathegsd

Kona was zooming and play bowing with the child at the beach lol...wish I caught the entire thing on video


----------



## wolfebergk9

puppy showing teeth


----------



## Legebriand

From (yes, that's my cat's treehouse!):











To this:


----------



## Hbx33

She sits with her tongue out all the time, not panting just her tongue out and sleeps funny


----------



## Mei

Them ears!


----------



## Stephanieb3

A couple pictures of of ava


----------



## Mei

Stephanieb3 said:


> A couple pictures of of ava


I like that color print of those paws! And them ears lol. I thought Mei had big ones!


----------



## Stephanieb3

Mei said:


> Stephanieb3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple pictures of of ava
> 
> 
> 
> I like that color print of those paws! And them ears lol. I thought Mei had big ones!
Click to expand...

Thank you ? I thought she would grow into them but they just keep growing with her ?


----------



## thistleback

Josie "on the horn!"


----------



## gregus73

Max taking a nap behind my wife on her telecommute day.


----------



## dogfaeries

Russell. Russell is always goofy.


----------



## Mei

Loves to chill on the porch.


----------



## Chuck94!

GOOFY x ROLLO


----------



## Chuck94!

Mei said:


> Loves to chill on the porch.


Mei is so freaking cute!


----------



## camzella

Mei said:


> Loves to chill on the porch.


 Love those ears!


----------



## Mei

Chuck94! said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loves to chill on the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> Mei is so freaking cute!
Click to expand...

Thanks lol


----------



## ray1270

Hercules hanging with his mom enjoying the nice weather









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## camzella

Soaking up the sun!


----------



## Slate's Mom

*Slate (DogZilla)*


----------



## Jenny720

Max has a big goofy side. Luna is a classy lady lol! They are all big hams in the last photo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGloomy

This is his face and that's how he sleeps.........


----------



## Venus694

She was in the middle of blinking lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei

Can't tell if she loves or hates the AC in her face. Don't worry, I'm parked taking this picture.


----------



## SwifTst1

Thor 2yo























Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

BUBBLES!!!! I feel protected for sure. Thanks Dagger


----------



## Mei

Gone for two days and my wife plays dress up lol


----------



## Jpage24.87

First time really playing in the water. He loved it. Sulked when I put the hose away.


----------



## Mei

Jpage24.87 said:


> First time really playing in the water. He loved it. Sulked when I put the hose away.



I am totally doing this Friday!


----------



## Jpage24.87

Mei said:


> Jpage24.87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time really playing in the water. He loved it. Sulked when I put the hose away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally doing this Friday!
Click to expand...

It was a lot of fun watching him spaz out over the spray. I want to take him swimming Friday, to see how he does.


----------



## Mei

Jpage24.87 said:


> Mei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jpage24.87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time really playing in the water. He loved it. Sulked when I put the hose away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally doing this Friday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a lot of fun watching him spaz out over the spray. I want to take him swimming Friday, to see how he does.
Click to expand...

She eventually enjoyed it lol


----------



## ksotto333

Caylee and the Green team.


----------



## Mame

*Derp*

Kimmy takes pretty great goofball pictures. :nerd:


----------



## Skerman72

Zeus sitting on the couch like he is a human. Silly puppy!!!


----------



## Stephanieb3

Ava loves to lay like this ?


----------



## kimrocks

Really?


----------



## Jenny720

Luna was eating something and it made her look like teen wolf lol!


----------



## Mei




----------



## Nurse Bishop

Land shark circles the prey--


----------



## Nurse Bishop

And strikes!


----------



## AkiraAnubise12

Every seen a 70 lb shepherded scared to take her treat back. It is always funny to watch her play with the hose. She isn't as small as she is now but she was eight weeks old pulling plants out the ground.


----------



## McGloomy

Mine likes to roll on his back and freeze. His favourite sleeping position too. Sometimes he wears a bandana around his head. Also likes to wear tutu.


----------



## Icingss

Silly Miki haha x


----------



## Synne

Little man Remington and Ol' man Maximus - Tongues out lol


----------



## AddieCrow

Little demon monster haha that face kills me tho


----------



## Beau's Mom

Beau was ~21 months in this pic, but it’s still one of my favorites. Usually captioned with a quote like this one, taken from the online AKC summary description of the breed:

“The German Shepherd Dog is a...dog of noble character and high intelligence.”


----------



## Datura

Dean rolling in the grass after fishing out treats in his kiddie pool lol


----------



## kaydub_u

Obi makes faces, especially when he is laying on his back.


----------



## car2ner

*should have seen it coming*

but the puddle was right there...and something at the bottom was calling my name!


----------



## Jenny720

Topper and Max sharing the same sun spot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720

Max woke up topper for a game of ball. This why the ball has to be often put away.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720

Max and Luna - seeing double lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaiserAus

In the middle of play a game with my son


----------



## JessicaR

I accidently got this shot when I threw her toy so she would back away from me so I could get a picture of her.


----------



## ErinKay

Amazing!


----------

